
I Recreated Crew Dragon's UI - usiriczman
https://medium.com/@usiriczman_2233/how-i-recreated-crew-dragons-ui-15877eddf3ed
======
usiriczman
Inspired in Andrew Goodlad and his work with the Tesla Model 3’s controls, I
decided to try and see if I could piece together Crew Dragon's UI from
existing footage. In the link you'll find an interactive prototype made in
Figma and a hi-res image ready for download. Let me know what you think!

